# Ontario's Carbon tax gasoline and home heating will cost you a lot more



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

> The provincial government's 4.3-cent-a-litre carbon tax on gas is a cash grab on the backs of rural Ontario


To make matters worse, I learned today on CTV news that the HST will be applied to the cost of the fuel + carbon tax, so in essence the Wynne gov't is putting a tax on a tax. 
Home heating fuels (oil and nat gas) will also be affected. This will raise the monthly heating cost in every household.



> Under Wynne’s plan, gasoline prices will rise by 4.3 cents a litre and the average monthly natural gas bill will jump $5 next year.





> “Households will experience some cost increase related to carbon pricing. The average energy costs to households for building energy and transport could rise in the order (of) $13 per month in 2017,” said the EnviroEconomics study.
> 
> In all, the system will bring in an additional $1.3 billion annually to the treasury, which, by law, must spent on environmental initiatives such as retrofitting inefficient buildings and boosting the number of charging stations for electric cars


so lets say you fill up the tank with 50 litres at 1.00 a litre. (all usual provincial and federal excise taxes are included in
the price per litre already!
The total cost per litre now is $1.13 With Wynne's carbon tax added to the cost of fuel it will soon cost $104.3 x 13%
= 13.5 cents in HST for a total cost of $1.18 per litre. That 5 cents extra is the carbon tax + hst on the carbon tax.

So a 50 litre fillup will cost instead of $56.50, around $59.00 or $2.50 more out of your pocket going to Wynne.

That 2.50 can add up..lets say you live in rural area and have to drive enough distance to work to fill up once
a week..that's $2.50 x 50 weeks = $125 *you have to spend extra on gas over the 50 weeks,
once the carbon tax kicks in.*
If you are in the midrange income tax bracket, you will have to earn at least 30% more to pay for that carbon tax
so it will cost you closer to $162.50 to pay for Wynne's carbon tax + hst on it.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

In BC I heard yesterday that they are going away from revenue neutral and will just push up the carbon tax. I warned all the forum buddies that this is what governments do but most here didn't believe me and were hoping for a carbon tax in their province. In order to sell the carbon tax they first made it revenue neutral to fool the easily fooled population and then down the road it becomes just another tax.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Blame the NDP, not the carbon tax.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Blame the NDP, not the carbon tax.


Indeed. The NDP have to pay for their promises somehow and this is a good excuse. The irony of it all.... with the Greens supporting the Libs and not re-investing all proceeds into renewals. Everyone has a price.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

andrewf said:


> Blame the NDP, not the carbon tax.


Yes blame the NDP but we all know governments will eventually use it as just another tax. If you get your wish in other provinces it will be a good thing until it turns into just another tax. At some point they may up it to pay for some green initiatives but then at some point this to will just get thrown in with the rest of the taxes.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Does not really matter which smoke & mirror party it is. They are all just a tax & spend party. Investing in renewals based on government backed incentives is a waist of tax payers money let the market figure out the best source of energy. The market is smarter then any politician.

Are people really so egotistical that they think they are so powerful that they can destroy the planet that has been here perhaps billions of years just by driving their cars. Come on do you really believe you have that much power?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Absolutely no one is worried about GHGs destroying the planet in the sense you mean. Can we change climate enough to kill lots of humans? You betcha.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

RIP BC carbon tax. It was one of the best in the world. It really did lower taxes substantially, and allowed people to continue buying gas with their extra disposable income, or keep the money. 

However, it was almost universally hated, despite being one of the only revenue neutral taxes probably in the world. No wonder it's no longer revenue neutral. If people hate it anyway, may as well use it for general revenues.

Carbon taxes are coming, like it or not. The smart method was tried, and now people are going to get it the hard way. Even if people like Doug Ford cancel it in Ontario, the next government will be forced to bring it in, and probably double or triple to make up the difference. Take your poison now, or later.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Was it hated? I thought all the parties supported it in recent elections.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The people living and working in BC hated it. I never met a person who understood that the reason they were paying less income tax every year was because of it. Or, they were convinced the government was lying about the revenue neutral part (they weren't - BC taxes were the lowest in the country for incomes over $40k). Well, the government isn't lying about it now, and taxes are going up.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

If it was hated, wouldn't it have been a vote-winner to kill the carbon tax? Odd that parties weren't campaigning on scrapping it.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

It was a good tax and plan but like I said governments are never to be trusted to keep it that way and every government will eventually screw the tax payer over. In Ontario I am sure the government there would screw you over as hard as they can it is just what they do. Of course they will say crap like we were thinking about raising income taxes but instead we will be really nice and raise the carbon tax instead.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

andrewf said:


> If it was hated, wouldn't it have been a vote-winner to kill the carbon tax? Odd that parties weren't campaigning on scrapping it.


I've not heard much of anything about BC residents hating the carbon tax (we moved here in 2012 some 4 years after introduction of the carbon tax) so cannot comment on Doctrine's assertion where no doubt it was hated in the early years especially. 

Or perhaps I circulate in the wrong segment of society to hear the ignorance and/or misunderstanding as often as most.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

We all know the carbon tax will end up being a scam to get more money out of you in the end. Climate change is built on this scam to just get more money coming in and doing nothing to solve any problems.

In Vancouver the price of gas is going through the roof and will get far worse by summer.

https://globalnews.ca/news/4090500/...uver/[email protected]&utm_medium=Twitter

We need more refineries in western Canada so we can rely on our own oil for one. They are expensive to build but I would think made in Canada solutions would be good for us. Of course the climate change BS does stand in our way of being a very strong country. In addition of course more dams for water and power needs to be built and yes we should protect our land our precious water resources as we go along. Of course toes will need to be stepped on but the future of Canada depends on it.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

If you are concerned about the price of gas, you need a solution that is relevant to the problem. Western Canada is already a net exporter of petroleum products, including the Vancouver/Lower Mainland when the refinery is running, which is 95% of the time.

The gas price is 60%+ tax. Vancouver pays a special 10c/liter tax above and beyond everyone else, while everyone pays increasing BC carbon taxes. 

That is it, pretty much. Politicians are the only ones that can solve this. Another refinery would literally make no difference, unless to solve temporary disruptions.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

doctrine said:


> If you are concerned about the price of gas, you need a solution that is relevant to the problem. Western Canada is already a net exporter of petroleum products, including the Vancouver/Lower Mainland when the refinery is running, which is 95% of the time..


That may be true for western Canada as a whole, but the single refinery in Metro Vancouver only provides a small amount (30%) of our gas. We also get some from the Trans Mountain pipeline and the rest from WA state. The supply is so tight that any disruption causes the price to skyrocket.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

But look at what you are getting for your money. No more global warming! No more climate change! As you freeze your *** off unable to afford heating oil you can get a warm feeling knowing your government has saved the planet.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Will be the 2nd time we saved the planet. We saved the planet from having no ozone now from global warming. We are not egotistical we are just good with out one o. Does not matter that everything vibrates we can stop the vibration of warmer & cooler weather as well as vibration of the size of the hole in the ozone


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

This was an article from 2016 but BC voters should be told the truth we need the Kinder Morgan pipeline and we need more refineries if we want energy at an affordable price. I hope the price going towards $2.00 a litre will wake up west coast voters to the fact that they do use energy to run their cars and singing in the rain isn't going to cut it.

http://www.oilsandsmagazine.com/news/2016/3/03/why-vancouver-desperately-needs-a-new-oil-refinery


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Here it is the first day of spring and temp below freezing. i don't know what Trudeau did with all our money but it is working.


----------

